
A $100B Train: The Future of California or a Boondoggle? - hvo
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/30/us/california-high-speed-rail.html
======
SQL2219
This infrastructure looks more expensive than a Hyperloop.

[http://www.opshots.net/2015/04/aircraft-operating-series-
air...](http://www.opshots.net/2015/04/aircraft-operating-series-aircraft-
operating-expenses/)

An average flight on a Delta Air Lines 737-800 costs $2,744 per hour. The
plane burns 850 gallons per hour. Fuel costs $1,275 based on Jet-A fuel
costing Delta $1.50 a gallon. Two pilots and five flight attendants costs
around $500 an hour. Direct maintenance on the airframe is around $220,
engines are around $130, and maintenance burden is around $150, for a total of
$500. In addition to this cost is depreciation of $373 and aircraft rental of
$96. An average flight on an American Airlines 737-800 costs $2,180 per hour.
The plane burns 850 gallons per hour. Fuel costs $1,028 based on Jet-A fuel
costing American $1.21 a gallon. A cockpit crew of two along with five flight
attendants costs around $465 an hour. Direct maintenance on the airframe is
around $200, engines are around $110, and maintenance burden is around $135,
for a total of $315. Also added to this cost is depreciation of $259 and
aircraft rental of $113.

